# Goodbye Fire....give it back!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

DH retired last May, and lately has taken up reading again. I think I've lost my Fire, darn it! I have a Touch and a Fire, and he's been reading on the Fire. He LOVES it. I have hardly gotten to play with it lately. An added complication is our 3 year old grandson who LOVES it. I've got Go Launcher on it, and he know which icon is "his", and has no problems navigating around, starting games, choosing a new one and reading "his" books. 

*sniff* I want my Fire back! I miss it....but I'm glad to see DH reading for enjoyment, and the grandson having a blast with it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well since you've managed to light their Fire isn't it time to re-Kindle yours and get a second one?

Ohhh, that's BAD but I couldn't resist.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a two-Fire family to me!

Betsy


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol, i have trouble getting my fire back off my 3 year old also, ive decided to purchase another one for her to avoid the warzone of extraction..damn you fruit ninja!   

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have it for a little while! I think I've already decided that when Fire 2 comes out, I'll get one. I've already bought 3 of these (gave them to our two sons). I am thrilled that my DH, who has resisted technology, loves the Fire!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

It always amazes me that the people who avoid tech are the ones that get drawn in the most sometimes lol


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Treat yourself to a new one, it's payday afterall!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I are a two-Fire family, and now I never have to worry about her stealing my Fire again. Case closed!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> It always amazes me that the people who avoid tech are the ones that get drawn in the most sometimes lol


It makes sense. It's like a killer drug. One taste and they can't get enough. At the least, you'll never really have to host an intervention to wean them off of reading.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I think your husband needs to have his own fire. I don't share mine with my husband that often, but I am always passing it Ba k and forth with my daughter. we.play the same games so we are always passing my fire and her ipod touch back and forth. I am so glad I didn't go with the ipod touch.... love my fire so much more.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I briefly considered telling my SO use it to watch Netflix while I'm at work, but decided against it for exactly that reason. Mine!


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

Now my husband is obsessed with playing scrabble with my fire. so now we zit for hours playing scrabble passing my free back and forth. we tried to use his ipad but that darn thing is too big and bulky. he has this destructive case on it that adds bulk and weight to it. darn it i wantmy fire to myself again.... I know I am selfish!!!!!!!!

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

At least he shares your passion for reading


----------

